# Can aquatic plants get you high?



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I was looking for some lilies to grow in my tubs outside this summer when I stumbled on a page selling seeds for the Egyptian Blue Lotus (Nymphaea caerulea). Apparently, this flower was used by the ancient Egyptians (and some contemporary "psychonauts") to produce a mild sedative, euphoric, and hypnotic effect. It seems that the responsible chemicals, the alkaloids nuciferine (from Nelumbo nucifera?) and aporphine, can be found in many species in the Nymphaea genus, including the ubiquitous American water lily Nymphaea odorata.

It makes me wonder if any of us are growing plants with yet-undiscovered psychoactive chemicals in their tissues. Of course I'm not going to try to find out, but it's an interesting thought


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! Maybe that's why we're such a happy group of people.... [smilie=k: 

I do know that with my allergies I have trouble with just skin contact with some of my terrestrial plants like Foxglove (digitalis) and have a systematic reactions.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, they have a very euphoric effect on us, why do you think we persist on putting plants in our glass lined water filled boxes?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Yes, they have a very euphoric effect on us, why do you think we persist on putting plants in our glass lined water filled boxes?


Heh, I'd say my experiences lately with aquatic plants have been far from euphoric


----------

